# Sanitizing, A New Industry?



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2020)

Watching CNBC now a question came up I thought was something to keep an eye out for. The question raised was will there be a new sanitizing movement/industry in the future? I'm envisioning massive sanitizing operations going in to industrial plants and offices, transportation fleets, schools, stadiums and whatever else would be on the lists. It could fall on it's face if this virus does get vaccines and or eventually dies off but I thought it was an interesting question. I for one don't see a bright future for shaking hands and shoulder-to- shoulder crowds anytime soon.


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching CNBC now a question came up I thought was something to keep an eye out for. The question raised was will there be a new sanitizing movement/industry in the future? I'm envisioning massive sanitizing operations going in to industrial plants and offices, transportation fleets, schools, stadiums and whatever else would be on the lists. It could fall on it's face if this virus does get vaccines and or eventually dies off but I thought it was an interesting question. I for one don't see a bright future for shaking hands and shoulder-to- shoulder crowds anytime soon.



I think you are onto something there!  In order for people to feel safe, companies, stores, tourist attractions, etc., are going to need to show some sort of proof that they've made an effort to "clean-up".  How better could they do that than to be able to post that they've been through some sort of process that can be "certified".

Of course, "standards" would have to be established to determine what "certified clean" consists of.   A complete steam-cleaning of the store or the store-owner's mother coming in and slopping some Lysol around?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 21, 2020)

I think alot of companies will go back to cleaning in house for now although contracted cleaning services do have  a future. Sometimes they are considered building or property management company.


----------



## bingo (Apr 22, 2020)

i've often thought Clorox needs to come out with a product much like the bug bomb...set them off...leave...come back....walla!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2020)

Reminds me of a poster I created in another life


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2020)

It appears this question is answered by a resounding "yes." We see commercial building, planes, trains, busses, schools, restaurants being sprayed with disinfectants at a level never seen before.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll have to ponder this.  Seems to me that there have been reports that people are losing natural immunity due to the prevalence of "germ killing" products already.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching CNBC now a question came up I thought was something to keep an eye out for. The question raised was will there be a new sanitizing movement/industry in the future? I'm envisioning massive sanitizing operations going in to industrial plants and offices, transportation fleets, schools, stadiums and whatever else would be on the lists. It could fall on it's face if this virus does get vaccines and or eventually dies off but I thought it was an interesting question. I for one don't see a bright future for shaking hands and shoulder-to- shoulder crowds anytime soon.


What I'm hoping for is change in respect to people being forced to attend their workplaces when sick, the result of self-serving company policies and corporate greed -- should be crippling penalties imposed upon employers who cross that line, and for all others who have gotten callous in regards to leaving home when sick and spreading it around with what seems like a total and blatant disregard for the health and well-being of others, _learn how to stay home when you're sick._

We were taught to stay home when we were sick, what happened to those days?

I believe society (the entire world) let it's guard down, and this latest pandemic is a reminder as to how fast things can change.

I can only hope that people have learned a valuable lesson by what's unfolded, and in turn, noticeable and lasting change will take place and continue to thrive long after the pandemic has settled.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2020)

I think the answer is "yes". Stanley Steamer for one, now offers home sanitizing.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2020)

bingo said:


> i've often thought Clorox needs to come out with a product much like the bug bomb...set them off...leave...come back....walla!


That's is a damn good idea.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I think the answer is "yes". Stanley Steamer for one, now offers home sanitizing.



Given that there is no cure/treatment for this virus, anywhere in the near future, "sanitizing" may be the norm for months, or even a couple of years....especially if it begins to "mutate".


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'll have to ponder this.  Seems to me that there have been reports that people are losing natural immunity due to the prevalence of "germ killing" products already.


That's been going on for years.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> That's been going on for years.


Duh.


----------



## Lashann (May 9, 2020)

Yes, I personally believe sanitizing will become a new industry.  Our son moved recently -
for peace of mind and prior to his move, he had his new home sanitized by professionals.


----------

